# Apex Gear Atomic Bow Sights



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pros and cons of the one pin Apex Gear Atomic Bow Sight.


----------



## TRoberts (Feb 18, 2009)

*Apex Opinion*

I had the option to buy the atomic or the four pin nitrus and I went with the nitrus. I have a 1999 Bear bow and the sight I used last year I purchased with the bow a decade ago. Having said all that, I love the nitrus. The small, highly luminated pins are incredible. Adjusting the pins with the micro adjustments is very easy and the results are dead on. Even with the old bow technology, I can easily hit a two inch target twenty yards away. I love my Apex sights and cannot believe you can go wrong with anything they produce.


----------

